# Equestrian text of Dom Duarte



## JennR

olá / hello,

Can someone please tell me what this means in English? The context is 15th century equestrian text of Dom Duarte.

 *Outrossy consiirem quam poucos perigoos dos encontros se recrecem, e como em jugar canas, e monte, e luyta muyta mais acontecem...*

Thank you,

Jenn


----------



## Lems

JennR said:
			
		

> olá / hello,
> 
> Can someone please tell me what this means in English? The context is 15th century equestrian text of Dom Duarte.
> 
> *Outrossy consiirem quam poucos perigoos dos encontros se recrecem, e como em jugar canas, e monte, e luyta muyta mais acontecem...*
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jenn


Hi Jenn

I changed the title of this thread to give information about what is being asked (see rule number 4 above).

Lems
____________________
This “telephone” has too many inconveniences to seriously be considered a communication means. 
Western Union internal memo, 1876.


----------



## Outsider

JennR said:
			
		

> olá / hello,
> 
> Can someone please tell me what this means in English? The context is 15th century equestrian text of Dom Duarte.
> 
> Outrossy consiirem quam poucos perigoos dos encontros se recrecem, e como em jugar canas, e monte, e luyta muyta mais acontecem...


Here's the same text according to what I believe would be the current Portuguese spelling:

*Outrossim consirem quão poucos perigos dos encontros se recrescem, e como em jogar canas, e monte, e luta muita mais acontecem...*

Unfortunately, it contains a few archaic words with which I'm not familiar (_consirem, recrescem_; _outrossim_ is also old-fashioned, although I had seen it before) and, most of all, an archaic syntax which makes it difficult to understand.   

I advise you to consult an expert on ancient Portuguese. You can try to ask for help at Ciberdúvidas (scroll down and submit your request), at the Instituto Camões or at the Academia Brasileira de Letras.


----------



## JennR

Sorry about that Lems. I'm usually better at my subject headers. 

Thanks for the pointers Outsider. I appreciate the help. 

Jenn


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

_"Outrossim consirem quão poucos perigos dos encontros se recrescem, e como em jogar canas, e monte, e luta muita mais acontecem..."

_@ Puro, _consirem_ = forma erroneamente escrita de _considerem_?

Encontrei no dicionário Houaiss:

*recrescer* _verbo intransitivo_ 
*1* aumentar, dobrar de intensidade; recrudescer
Ex.: _recresce_ a tempestade
 intransitivo 
*2* crescer de novo
Ex.: _recresceu_ a barba
 intransitivo 
*3* _(sXV)_ 
vir ou acontecer em seguida ou depois; sobrevir, ocorrer, acontecer
Ex.: novos problemas _recresceram_
_transitivo indireto_ 
*4* ser por demais; sobrar, sobejar, abundar
Ex.: aproveitava bem o tempo que lhe _recrescia

_Pensei no sentido 3 "... dos encontros que recrescem (ou vêm, acontecem ou ressurgem em decorrência ou como consequência dos poucos perigos dos encontros...)

jogar canas = jogar algum tipo de baralho (SUPONHO!)

_@JennR -- Can you supply us with a little more context?_
@JennR -- Pode nos dar mais um pouco de contexto?

_"Outrossim consirem quão poucos perigos dos encontros se recrescem, e como em jogar canas, e monte, e luta muita mais acontecem..."
_
"Otherwise surmise how little dangerous encounters like those happen recursively, and as in playing _canas_ and _monte_ and ??? (got lost here)"


----------



## Outsider

Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> _"Outrossim consirem quão poucos perigos dos encontros se recrescem, e como em jogar canas, e monte, e luta muita mais acontecem..."
> 
> _@ Puro, _consirem_ = forma erroneamente escrita de _considerem_?


De acordo com o _Grande dicionário da língua portuguesa_ de Cândido de Figueiredo, _consirar_ é uma forma arcaica de _considerar_. Faz sentido que o verbo queira dizer "considerem" neste caso. 
No entanto, acho melhor a Jenn consultar um especialista.


----------



## araceli

Bom dia:

Achei isto num dicionário em espagnol:

Canas (f pl) Festa ou exércicio cavalheiresco muito freqüente nos séculos XVI e XVII, no qual duas quadrilhas a cavalo realizavam um simulacro de escaramuça, jogando-se canas, das quais se protegiam com a adarga.

El-Rey Dom Eduarte (1391-1438).

Também achei isto: Batir ou correr o monte: ir de caça.
Não acho que seja baralho neste caso...  
Coisas engraçadas do português medieval:
hüa=uma
muyto=muito
voontade=vontade
aquy=aqui
boo=bom
seer=ser
assy=assim
geito=jeito
jugar=jogar


Até


----------



## Outsider

araceli said:
			
		

> hüa=uma


É um til por cima do _u_. Não consigo escrevê-lo.  

Escrevia-se assim porque era assim que se lia. A pronúncia com _m_ é recente. Eu conheci pessoas que ainda diziam "h~ua".

"O Português Arcaico do Século XV -- Análise de um texto: a Crônica de D. Fernando de Fernão Lopes", de Fábio Della Paschoa Rodrigues.


----------



## araceli

Olá Outsider:
alt+129  e alt+154 para o trema.ü Ü
Acrescenteu palavras antigas; tinham o "y" que agora não têm.
Logo depois vou ler o "link" que você colocou, obrigada.
Até.


----------



## Outsider

araceli said:
			
		

> Olá Outsider:
> alt+129  e alt+154 para o trema.ü Ü


Mas não é um trema. É um til, como em ã, õ.



			
				araceli said:
			
		

> Acrescenteu palavras antigas; tinham o "y" que agora não têm.


Não havia uma norma fixa de ortografia nesses tempos. Algumas pessoas usavam o _y_, outras não. Os textos medievais muitas vezes não usavam _y_, mas a partir do Renascimento tornou-se moda usar _y_, por causa do gosto por latinismos.

No século XX, a primeira norma ortográfica, definida pela Primeira República, eliminou essa letra, que foi considerada desnecessária. Mesmo assim, Fernando Pessoa reclamou que sem _y_ o "abysmo" já não era tão fundo.


----------



## araceli

Eu achei trema em dois dicionários (diéresis ou crema no espanhol)...


----------



## Outsider

Penso que usam o trema porque não conseguem escrever o til sobre o _u_. Como eu.


----------



## araceli

Não deu certo a minha dica no seu teclado? Como coloca o ã então?


----------



## ines

Outsider said:
			
		

> Mas não é um trema. É um til, como em ã, õ.
> 
> 
> Lo que sigue está escrito en Castellano, no en Portugués.
> 
> Hola, Outsider, te invito a visitar lo siguiente, encontrarás un archivo "pdf" donde están las formas de escribir los diferentes acentos. Suerte
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5055


----------



## araceli

Vejam esta página:
http://educaterra.terra.com.br/sualingua/03/03_trema.htm
mais uma:
http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/php/resposta.php?id=3064
outra:
http://www.rainhadapaz.g12.br/projetos/portugues/gramatica/acentuacao.htm


Comentários?
Obrigada


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

araceli said:
			
		

> Canas (f pl) Festa ou exércicio cavalheiresco muito freqüente nos séculos XVI e XVII, no qual duas quadrilhas a cavalo realizavam um simulacro de escaramuça, jogando-se canas, das quais se protegiam com a adarga.
> 
> El-Rey Dom Eduarte (1391-1438).
> 
> Também achei isto: Batir ou correr o monte: ir de caça.


araceli, você achou as respostas (jogar canas e monte)!

Mas como verteríamos isso para o inglês? "... playing canes? playing mount?"

Abraços! Apernas!


----------



## araceli

Olá Márcio:
Estive pesquisando no Google e achei isto:
www.thearma.org/essays/wasters.htm
Aí fala da prática com espadas e outras armas de madeira (wooden weapons),
não só na época medieval na Europa senão também os usos que delas faziam  os egípcios e romanos. Além disso nomea a Dom Duarte numa parte do escrito.
Ou seja, era uma coisa comum. Acho que praticavam com canas para não usar as lanças.
Seguramente a pessoa que sabe inglês conhecerá o termo exato, acho que seria alguma coisa assim como  *to practise with canes* ...
Para monte acho que deveriamos buscar em "batida de caça na época medieval" ...
Busquei e não achei...imagino será  "playing/practising hunting beat"?, o importante é que a pessoa que pergunta tenha o conceito.
Até.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

araceli said:
			
		

> Olá Márcio:
> Estive pesquisando no Google e achei isto:
> www.thearma.org/essays/wasters.htm
> [. . .]


Beleza de texto, araceli.


----------



## araceli

Oi Márcio:
Sim, é uma beleza embora só o olhei muito por cima e andava procurando a tradução para *waster* porém não tive éxito...  
Até. Apernas! ???


----------



## Outsider

araceli said:
			
		

> Não deu certo a minha dica no seu teclado? Como coloca o ã então?


O meu teclado só permite colocar ~ sobre _a_, _o_ e _n_.



			
				ines said:
			
		

> Hola, Outsider, te invito a visitar lo siguiente, encontrarás un archivo "pdf" donde están las formas de escribir los diferentes acentos. Suerte
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5055


Obrigado, mas o carácter de que preciso não está aí. Em espanhol chama-se "tilde" a qualquer diacrítico, mas em português "til" é só o ~.  



			
				araceli said:
			
		

> Vejam esta página:
> http://educaterra.terra.com.br/sualingua/03/03_trema.htm
> mais uma:
> http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/php/resposta.php?id=3064
> outra:
> http://www.rainhadapaz.g12.br/projetos/portugues/gramatica/acentuacao.htm
> 
> 
> Comentários?
> Obrigada


Entendeu-me mal, araceli. Eu não disse que o trema não era usado em português. Disse apenas que não era trema que se colocava no _u_ de _(h)ua_ ("uma").

As ligações são muito interessantes, em todo o caso. Obrigado.


----------



## JennR

Hello, 

Sorry, for some reason activity on this thread wasn't emailed to me. When I get home tonight, I will hunt down the full passage.

Wasters are wooden swords. 

http://www.woodenswords.com/WMA/images/G110.jpg

Please keep in mind that this treatise was written around 1430. The concepts are for Medieval Equestrian activity.

I think that this passage could be one of the following:


Joust in which the canes = lances.   
Canes are used as swords for non-lethal combat or crest tournements   
You mount your horse and ride between two rows of canes alternately cutting them with your sword. 
 I will have to look up the full passage so that we can better understand what is happening.

Thanks, sorry I've been "unresponsive".

jenn


----------



## JennR

araceli said:
			
		

> Olá Márcio:
> Estive pesquisando no Google e achei isto:
> www.thearma.org/essays/wasters.htm
> ...
> Seguramente a pessoa que sabe inglês conhecerá o termo exato, acho que seria alguma coisa assim como  *to practise with canes* ...
> Para monte acho que deveriamos buscar em "batida de caça na época medieval" ...



I am not certain if the person who wrote that on "the Arma" has translated it properly. If they are copying someone elses work, they could have made a mistake. There have been a lot of attempts to put out translations of old material. Most people do it in a hurry to get credit, but I've seen a lot of mistakes. Including....

Bem Cavalgar = The Book of Jousting 

Bem Cavalgar = To Ride Well 

You all have been a tremendous help in identifying Old words and how they would be written now.

As I said, I will put forth the entire page and see if it makes more sense.

Thank you all for your help. 

Jenn


----------



## Outsider

Here's another website that may be helpful to you: Projecto Vercial.


----------



## Outsider

Encontrei o símbolo de que lhe tinha falado, *Araceli*! Repare no título.


----------



## araceli

Olá 
Obrigada Outsider!
hüa: nesse dia não achava o til no meu teclado.
Após vejo os artigos.
Boa noite.


----------

